
Labels release cut-rate music streaming service amid shift to flexible pricing - iamben
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-music-streaming-labels-idUSKCN11L015
======
iamben
IMO, this is another step towards the end of "all the music you want" on a
single streaming service (eg, Spotify). Tidal was the first step, this will be
the next. We'll end up with music fractured across a whole bunch of different
platforms (like TV / Movies), and then people will just go back to pirating.

